# First Vivarium Setup: Exo Terra 36"x18"x18"



## ModernFrog (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's a couple snaps of my setup:

Substrate (layered, top to bottom):

-ExoTerra Forest Moss
-ZooMed Compressed Coconut fiber
-ZooMed Repti Bark (fir bark)
-Expanded Clay Pellets.

Using a fogger and LED lights.

Planted 3 ferns and two houseplants which I don't have ID for. 

Soon adding leaf litter and livestock..

Let me know what you think...

FTS

Substrate..

Plants..


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

It looks like you dont have any type of divider between the leca and the substrate.

You really only need about have that amount of leca. You could gain a fair amount of height by lowering that.

That moss/coco fiber combo you have is going to hold so much moisture it will most likely kill your plants.

It needs leaf litter. Your frogs have no where to hide in that setup and that will stress them a lot.

That forest moss smells like death for months when kept moist.

You need to redo the top. The one exos come with will let flies/humidity out.
I would say add several more plants also. Those that you have there leave a lot of open space. 



Links for your reading pleasure.
This is to replace the top.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/212218-exoterra-glass-top-vent-build.html
NeHerp has a very nice viv building write up.
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Construction 101


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

Aldross - It looks like he was planning on using the bark as the divider between the leca and his soil.

Modernfrog - I have to agree with aldross. With that much moss/coco mix your plants are going to stay really wet as both of those substrates hold immense amounts of water. Usually you only need a thin layer to keep the dirt off your frogs and to help retain some moisture between watering. It does look good, but that is a lot of leca you could probably use less, but you may want it that high for visual reasons. I would suggest getting a piece of glass cut or something so that you can block off some of the screen up top so you can keep in some humidity. Also some see me not screening will help keep in any FFS. I have no personal knowledge about the exoterra's screening being bad, but if aldross is right the see me not should help. Good luck.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

gdebell said:


> Aldross - It looks like he was planning on using the bark as the divider between the leca and his soil.
> 
> Modernfrog - I have to agree with aldross. With that much moss/coco mix your plants are going to stay really wet as both of those substrates hold immense amounts of water. Usually you only need a thin layer to keep the dirt off your frogs and to help retain some moisture between watering. It does look good, but that is a lot of leca you could probably use less, but you may want it that high for visual reasons. I would suggest getting a piece of glass cut or something so that you can block off some of the screen up top so you can keep in some humidity. Also some see me not screening will help keep in any FFS. I have no personal knowledge about the exoterra's screening being bad, but if aldross is right the see me not should help. Good luck.


The bark would be a poor divider. Over time all that ultra fin coco fiber would work its way down into the bark and then begin wicking the water up from the drainage layer to the main soil. Before long all you would have is a soupy mess.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Can confirm: forest moss will smell like death.

Keep it out of your substrate, and don't use it as a replacement for sphagnum applications. 

Basically, do everything Aldross said. You might be thinking "Oh it's fine as is. Making those changes aren't really necessary." This was my attitude, once, long ago... Do it right the first time.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

With the height of your leca you can just keep an eye the water level without having a screen between the leca and substrate. I have forgotten that step more then once and it was not the end of the world! 

Modern Frog what kind of frogs are you thinking of getting?


----------



## ModernFrog (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the response. All good points. Really appreciate the constructive criticism and helpful links. 

A few things I should address:

The layers of substrate and heights were intentional to offset humidity issues b/c of the screen top. Modifying the top w/ a glass lid was not an option the time. The idea is that the fogger runs to maintain moisture w/o overly saturating the moss and coco fiber. Also, wanted to see the vivarium floor w/o being obstructed by the plastic vents in the front the the tank. The large amount of leca is there to help maintain humidity as well as raise the height.

The plants are still in their own potting medium. I buried them with the plastic pot they came in. 

As far as inhabitants, I'm leaning towards leucomelas or terriblis.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally would gut that thing and start over . Doing what you think you did with the leca and maintaining humidity with a full screen top and just a fogger I don't think will work out for you . I bet you would have to run the fogger 24/7 . I can see the frogs being stressed out due to humidity and hide issues . Also using those house plants and just planting them in their pots using the potting medium that has chemical fertilizers and other bacteria, pathogens etc ... is also not a good practice . The potting media leeching the fert into the soil and coming in contact with a frogs permeable skin would certainly mean death to the animal . 

I would definitely seal the top with glass , acrylic , or at least plastic wrap IMO and pull the plants and remove the root balls from the potting soil and give them a bleach solution bath . Put some leaf little in and add a few plants to the back ground . Some coco huts and pods for the darts to hide and have visual barriers available .

Imo that would be a good start .


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Heart fern : Hemionitis arifolia*
Lemon button fern : Nephrolepis cordifolia
Polka dot plant : Hypoestes phyllostachya

Hope that helps


----------



## ModernFrog (Dec 30, 2014)

jpg said:


> I personally would gut that thing and start over . Doing what you think you did with the leca and maintaining humidity with a full screen top and just a fogger I don't think will work out for you . I bet you would have to run the fogger 24/7 . I can see the frogs being stressed out due to humidity and hide issues . Also using those house plants and just planting them in their pots using the potting medium that has chemical fertilizers and other bacteria, pathogens etc ... is also not a good practice . The potting media leeching the fert into the soil and coming in contact with a frogs permeable skin would certainly mean death to the animal .
> 
> I would definitely seal the top with glass , acrylic , or at least plastic wrap IMO and pull the plants and remove the root balls from the potting soil and give them a bleach solution bath . Put some leaf little in and add a few plants to the back ground . Some coco huts and pods for the darts to hide and have visual barriers available .
> 
> Imo that would be a good start .


Is it recommended to plug the plants back into the substrate layers? or in its own sterile mix?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

It depends on if you changed out the substrate or not. If not then you will have root rot before long if you plant it right into the coco coir due to it holding to much moisture.


----------



## ModernFrog (Dec 30, 2014)

Over the last couple weeks, I kept the viv "as is" and monitored temp and humidity; humidity fluctuated between 99% to a low of 75% between the times when the fogger was set to be turned on. I have since reworked the plantings added a few more things here and there. It will be rebuilt once my other build is finished.

I picked up two 36" Fluval Full Spectrum Aqualife and Plant lights. 

I have also picked up a 40g breeder and started a build. Will be keeping these two vivs to have something to compare to.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

For reference I run two 10 gallon tanks with screen lids on a fogger and an rs400 misting system. I mist at 3 hour intervals with fogging once a day and the humidity goes back to nearly ambient after a very short time. That setup will retain very little humidity (I have literally tried it), it will spike and crash with mistings/foggings creating a relatively chaotic environment (compared to a less ventilate enclosure). 
A very simple solution would to be to remove the lid, apply sheets of glad wrap (the type for storing left overs) held on with tape. Once you get the glad wrap taped on and in place just clip the lid back on. It looks clean and if you need access from the top (not common at the 36" has mega access from the front) redoing the wrap takes a couple mins.

Easiest way to strip the tank is on a tarp in a garage with a shop vac, with the glad wrap, more plant cover, and some weed block (the substrate barrier) it will most likely do great!


----------



## Zhuisky45 (Feb 17, 2014)

I also have a Exo Terra 36x18x18 that houses five sub adult Azuerus Dart Frogs. You will like this size tank. Provides a lot of floor space for your frogs to roam around. Be careful what plants you chose as there isn't a lot of vertical space for plants after the drainage and soil layers or put in place. I have pathos in mine and am constantly trimming them down. They look great but require more maintenance. 

When setting up my tank I bought a kit from Josh's frogs. It was a reasonable price and came with everything you need. Drainage layer, mesh substrate divider, ABG substrate, sphagnum moss, and leaf litter. You might want to consider a deeper substrate layer as your plants are going to really root down in it. Also, coco fiber dirt doesnt have enough nutrients to support plant life. After a while the plants will begin to droop and die. I had that happen on one of my first tanks I ever built. 

One last suggestion I would make would be to replace the mesh top with glass. Since Dart frogs need lots of humidity your screen top will eventually rust out and cause problems. Glass top will save you these problems and easily keep your humidity up! 

Anyways, no matter what you do I hope you figure it all out. It can be a learning curve but lots of people ready and willing to help out! heres a pic of what your tank could end up looking like.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

